# Michigan ratties!



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm wanting to adopt a pair of two males in a a month or two. Any accident litters around? I have more than enough space and it's just time for our family to get more!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey! In Michigan, try the Sterling Heights michigan humane society... I got one of my babies from there, and they were pretty sweet with her.... They get babies in. There's also Yale road adoptions  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

I'll check seeing heights first, I live in oakland county so it's much closer! Thank you so much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Ack I used to live in the same county as you and I got a bunch of six week old babies now. 
I don't think YRA has any babies right now otherwise i would recommend them

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

We'll jeez. Is there a website I can have to keep a eye one them? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

cassieb said:


> We'll jeez. Is there a website I can have to keep a eye one them?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


http://yaleroadadoptables.weebly.com/adoptables.html

You can also use petfinder.com and search all shelters for ratties by zip code 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

After lots of thinking and talking to my husband, I am going to go forward with getting another male rat. So I'm bumping this for any input. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Baby boy 9 caught my interest but my girl had mostly females. That or you could go for Eddie and Nina since the female is spayed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Any pictures you could show me?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Loate


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't know if she posts on craigslist. The link above is her website, and it shows pictures of all available rats and descriptions. 

I don't think she has any current litters that are young, boy 9 was born in April. In any case, I'd either re-email that person or check the website and email through that form. I worked a bit with her and must admit I was quite pleased, she sought to aid me rescue 15 rats!

I plan to adopt from her in the future for my rats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

i emailed her


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

cassieb said:


> i emailed her


Hey I forget where you are exactly, but there's tons and tons of babies at this pet store in east lansing... They have become the unofficial rat shelter - university students with accidental litters dump them there.... I was there during August and they had 3 week old males .... They were really sweet too! 

That's where mint came from !!! He was just left there (not me in these pictures lol)
View attachment 101314
View attachment 101322


He's become such a handsome, squishy boy!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

